# You are all sick bastards!



## SickBastards (Dec 12, 2002)

I got this URL from a friend and I think all of the people on this board are some sick bastards! How could you feed live animals to fish like this?!!?!?? Are you insane?!?!? This is animal cruelty and I will not stand for it! Shame on all of you!


----------



## SickBastards (Dec 12, 2002)

Anyone who would even want to own a piranha is crazy.


----------



## serrasalmus (Dec 12, 2002)

relax dude how do think they do in nature!!! drive in or what huh i got 8 piranahas they get mice and trouts ALIVE


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ROFLMAO
wes


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Same her wes. What a little crying girl. I got 13 piranhas right now and I would love to feed your favorite cat/small dog to them. When I get 21 maybe I feed you to them


----------



## weirdo (Dec 14, 2002)

feed em chicks. baby ones. u know i`v never seen a goldfish get devoured before.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wonder why this guy took the time to fill out a registration just to try and bash us. l0ser. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## goodwrench (Dec 31, 2002)

some fuckin *** dony understand


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

hahahaha, this stuff cracks me up :laugh:

That person must be a vegetarian! He or she probably never heard the screaming cries of plant as it is mowed down or chomped on by cows


----------



## Pyro (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn tree hugger! He/she needs to go see how cattle and pigs are slaughtered or see how fruit trees get the $hit shaked out of them to get the food we all rely on. This is simply how nature works. Get a clue!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

i guess this is a lot like the other message board, but we get to say what we really think. good idea. any relation?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hey, i found that to be very rude what u said. 
thanks for visiting.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet you like gay sh*t like guppies they are only good for my damn prianhas to eat you ***. How about i feed you to my piranhas. As i speak i am feeding my piranhas a geni pig live i can hear it squeeling hahahah







 how do you like us now i bet your one of the homos who is like set all the fishes free in the world


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet his gay ass prolly eats fish have you ever thought of that you damn dumbass i should let my piranhas eat you balls off if you got any it would only take one bite


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

Marco and Az Tha Kid.. if you guys have any video or pics of your tanks i'd like to see them.. send them my way..

[email protected]

thanks...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Send me any videos and Ill post them here.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

can i be an admin here at p fury?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

HELL NO!!!

With an attitude like that why do you deserve to be a admin. If you can't conduct yourself like a human being why should you have power. All those curse words just made you look like an idiot. It takes maturity to be an admin and you don't have it.

I beat you to it, again , WES


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea I agree. Admins cant be going off like that. You have to represent the board.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with curse words  If people wanna cuss here they can. Right now Wes and I are the admins, and I will be adding more once this board grows bigger.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you want a bideo of us dropping that gay *** in our tanks lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> Do you want a bideo of us dropping that gay *** in our tanks lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


What tanks? You got one lonely little caribe in a 10 gallon. All this big talk about feeding a ginny pig or a person to your piranhas and right on you sig you only got a baby caribe. How pathetic, trying to make yourself look big by using all those derogatory terms and you cant back anything up. You sound like you were picked on in school and are now trying to bully someone with a keyboard.
That is very sad.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This has definatly turned into the flame thread
















Gross - I think when he said "our tanks" he meant not only his tanks but the tanks of all the pf users. Az has a good collection of fish and is currently working to get more piranha.

And yes az, i would love a video of this guy dropped in the tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

my bad.....
I just think it is funny to see people act tough over the internet when 99 times out of 100 there is no way in hell they could ever back up what they say. It is very easy to talk sh*t when you never have to face the person you are bashing.
Anyways, Xenon, nice board you have here, but if you make Marco a mod you will never see me again!!!!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

i'm 5'10" and 265 lb's. i don't need to talk sh*t. but it sure is great to see other people do it. have fun.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> , Xenon, nice board you have here, but if you make Marco a mod you will never see me again!!!!


you're not the only one. i dont think you have to worry about that happening.
wes


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

it is a good board. did anyone ever go through with creating the ohio area club section or something like that. i remeber hearing something a while ago. i think it would be a good idea seeing as a lot of people here are in the general ohio area. good for buying and selling anyway. the location in the title was a really good idea xenon. John


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whats wrong with me being an admin


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

yeah, what is wrong with marco being an admin, just curious? lol. ???

Alvin, if you want to stat up a club go right ahead, start a thread and get members, if there is an interest, feel free to base it from this site.

I am in Columbus, OH right now. This city sucks.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll put some thought into it, and see what I can come up with. Columbus does suck if your in the campus area. It used to be full of bars, but campus bought them all up I heard and now there is nothing. Try the arena district if you like trendy type bars (clubs) and sports bars. It's kind of a new area. I personally hate that kind of sh*t, but everyone has their won opinion. I think the beer stube (stub)? is left on high street across from taco bell. It's a real dive.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah the arena district is a little lame however i think I am gonna try and make a hockey game or 2. Downtown columbus just DIES after 5pm. Its a shame.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

so you are saying having dogs and cats is wrong also (as pets not food)? most people here treat these fish much better than the would be in the wild. also, a lot of them were tank bred on accident and had to be distributed. would you rather we killed them, or enjoyed them.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

just so I am not crazy, did you just remove that?


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm a vegetarian.

I still feed live goldfish (on occasion) to my P. Right now it's all the little bastard will eat!

Mindy


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet my discus could eat that gay sick bastard *** or whatever he calls him self. Lets start a Virginia club also i know of a few people in here from virginia (me, xenon, and wood, but there are prolly more)


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

o yeah and hey don't dis on the 1 4" caribe ther may only be one but he has killed 6 other caribe bigger than him and two 6 inch red bellies   :laugh:


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Yo, Kid, shut up...you're irritating. You swear so much I am not even reading your damn posts anymore...grow up.

Mindy


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Myka said:


> Yo, Kid, shut up...you're irritating. You swear so much I am not even reading your damn posts anymore...grow up.
> 
> Mindy


come on myka, don't hold back. tell him how you really feel.








wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Alvin, I deleted SickBastards post when i saw it. It was a dumb and pointless post (even dumber than az's last 6 posts on this thread!)



> gay sick bastard *** or whatever he calls him self


I dont mind if people cuss on this board but this string of incoherent words above is just insulting as a person and fellow potty mouth. A good F or S put here and there for emphasis is great but when people string many curse words together it is downright *annoying*.

You are definatly not winning the friends here az with your behavior in this thread. I suggest you heed your peers advice. ???

-Xe...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Xenon said:


> yeah, what is wrong with marco being an admin, just curious? lol. ???


If you ever get the wonderful experience of reading marcos post you will understand. He's 15 and acts like a 12 female going through her first period. Talk'n crap about you one moment then trying to be your best friend the next. Its an emotional rollercoaster. I feel sorry for wes, because marco has become attached to him.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I feel sorry for wes, because marco has become attached to him.


If I were wes, that would be reason enough to end it all and swallow the gun!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Show_Me_The_Teeth said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for wes, because marco has become attached to him.
> ...


you guys are too funny. :laugh:  
wes


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

:laugh:

Why do you need a bunch of mods and admins anyhow? There shouldn't be too many, or there won't be any regular members left!

Mindy


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

say whatever you want i really don't care i i have friends overthe internet lie kit matters ne way at least i am not on the admins nut sack like marco


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Az, please try to speak English next time. Why dont you take the extra 10 seconds to proofread your post to ensure your making sense. Just chill man. 

-Xe


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

He is being about as cool as a boner in sweatpants right now oh2:

Mark


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Whatch out guys...he's got friends on the internet!









Mindy

PS These smilies ROCK!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I said I could care less if i had friends over the internet ???


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh...well, maybe if you typed in sentences, you know with periods and commas, then I would understand.

This is what I read:

"Say whatever you want, I really don't care. I have friends over the internet. Like it matters anyway, at least I am not on the admins nut sack like Marco."


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

were i put 2 i's lol i meant to put a i after on of them :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree with you MYKA, there is no reason for any more mods until this site gets bigger with more users. I also read the same thing on az's post. We can say what we want about az but this is definatly entertaining.









:rockin: <~~~~~ My favorite smiley








<~~~~~ Az, I am an administrator and your not! j/k

-Xe


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

az tha kid said:


> at least i am not on the admins nut sack like marco


you're not? then how come you pm'ed me at least 5 times asking to be an administrator? even after i told you the first time i couldn't make anyone one if i wanted to. that seems like you're on my nuts to me.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have also got around that number of PM's.

All I can do is say








for now.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> az tha kid said:
> 
> 
> > at least i am not on the admins nut sack like marco
> ...


Wes, has a new friend :rasp:, well at least this guy is funnier than marco.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > az tha kid said:
> ...


I dont know SMTT, maybe its just me but both these little dudes are annoying as hell. Cant we just ban them and be done with it? ???

J/K


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i asked you once if i could be one but i asked questions about the position of both? Marco asks the same questions everytime can I be a admin can I, can I, huh huh huh PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE thats all he asks and talks about. ???


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

quote pking "that seems like you're on my nuts to me."

To bad you don't have any to get on.







:laugh:

just messin with you


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

:rockin:

shake, shake, shake your nuts

shake, shake, shake your nuts

shake, shake, shake your nuts

shake, shake, shake ... your nuts!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Ban? No not me, I won't ban anybody unless they make fun of my Aussie Blue Lobster by calling it a florida blue, UNDERSTAND

Florida Blue

Aussie


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

ROTFLMAO

This bunk thread has become some what of the mecca for flaming persons on this board eh? I wish that people would just understand that there are things such as the food chain...and that its inevitable that it continues to be this way...SickBastard......You're a NUK NUK QUEER for not understanding that there are rules to the game of life and there are also more so worse things that have been done out there in this world other than feeding food to your fish...or pet what ever it may be just as long as it doesn't go to waste!!! Think about the logic that goes behind your way of thought. Even pelleted food or flake food has animal parts in it, you just don't see it and if people on this board were to so choose to feed their pets something that hasn't been processed then....by all means let them since it will hold more value nutritionally than processed foods. SickBastard GO HOME AND CRY TO YOUR MOMMA OR GO TO GREENPEACE AND CRY TO THEM.....my 2 pennies........peace :rockin:


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh and Dan, whenever you have the URGE to eat some of that shrimp you had the other day....I'll put on my apron and come over for that Aussie Lobster !!!! and I'll do all the cooking for you!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I rather have your MBU Puffer :rasp:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I haven't checked this thread out in awhile, I'm amazed its still open  :laugh:


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I can't wait for Easter when my P's get a nice fuzzy baby bunny to chow on. Just kidding. Mine get mostly beefheart and feeders.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Can some mod/admin please close this waste of space for the good of humanity







:nod:

Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good idea, this thread has run its course! :rockin:

-Xenon


----------

